

BendDesk - brewski
http://hci.rwth-aachen.de/BendDesk

======
olius
The attention to ergonomics is a good point :) indeed. @51cards you are
abosolutely right.

In fact actual light mobile devices with touch screen can do the job pretty
well, just with some sizes' variation of output screens, displays or powerful
projections devices for larger sizes. A synched Kinect with those devices, and
it can enhanced a full room (even a meeting room) and there happens a
revolution with a whole new real time social collaborative experience
(domestic or office)

In fact, to synch "tablets" (from small like iphone, to larger devices) will
bring an real simple immersive experience with data interactions. What i
seriously believe in, is the incredibly intuitive interaction with the data
with some real collaborative display that is "touched" or more exactly
"sensed" (kinect like) by more than just a single user at once, a finally real
simple whole shared social experience. just Imagine the power of the
educative, creative outputs from such collaborative tools. :) Just looking
forward.

------
51Cards
Related to this? <http://www.curve-project.org/>

Honestly if these touch surface interfaces ever take off (and I have some
reservations about long term ergonomics of holding your arms up) then I think
this blended approach looks quite promising.

edit: just noticed the link to Curve Project at the very bottom of their site.

------
julian37
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1957424>

